# Buy iphone without data plan (Montreal)



## oldio (Aug 2, 2009)

I am planning on buying an iphone mostly to write applications and also use as a phone... but i really do not want to pay the extra 20-30$ a month for the data plan. I know that a couple of fido/rogers resellers sell the iphone with a regular plan in montreal but the majority will not due to the 30% commission they get if they sell it with the data plan.

So basically, does anyone know of a reseller in montreal or the surroundings that will sell the device without the data plan ?


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I have read that you can get a 3G without a data plan for no extra cost.
I tried at futureshop to get one and they tried to charge a $100 extra.
I told them that you can get the iphone 3 G without the plan and was told to bring in the ad!
I'm still trying to get one without the data plan!
No luck yet!


----------



## oldio (Aug 2, 2009)

I found the following line under the fido.ca website :



> While the iPhone 3G Plans allow you to use this device to its fullest and offer savings over separate voice and data plans, they are not the only options available to you. Other pricing options are available. You can choose among our large selection of Fido Monthly Plans. The iPhone 3G 16GB refreshed can also be activated without a Data add-on. Please call Customer Service at 1-888-481-FIDO (3436) for details.


This is on the iphone 3g page and not 3gs since they presently do not have anymore in stock. I guess i'll eventually call them to find out.


----------



## ml 2010 (Aug 7, 2009)

*iPhone data plans*

I guess our minds are on the same track. I am also planning to buy iPhone mainly because of the data applications but I guess it really requires a data plan for me to explore the application...

I still need to think about it...



-----------------------------
ml 2010-- Grab it here!


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Fido told me that this was only good for new customers and as I'm an existing one I do not qualify!
In addition you must take the data plan or pay $200 extra!

John


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> I have read that you can get a 3G without a data plan for no extra cost.
> I tried at futureshop to get one and they tried to charge a $100 extra.
> I told them that you can get the iphone 3 G without the plan and was told to bring in the ad!
> I'm still trying to get one without the data plan!
> No luck yet!


WHAT?? An iPhone 3G with and without a data plan is $99 and $299 respectively. If they were selling you an iPhone 3G without a data plan for only $100 more aka $199, you were actually being given a DEAL.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm always a little nervous buying at a place like FS. I need to know all there is to know about a product myself. Everytime a salesperson there offers help and I enquire about something they pick up the product box and read the info on the box to me! That is their product knowledge in a nutshell!
So when they tell me something all I hear is someone who does not know what they are talking about!

John


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

you have to go and ask them to actually find one. I live in B.C and i found one they only charge you $16.00 a month for 150 airtime minutes and unlimited incoming out going calls after 8pm. But i dont wanna get it because they charge 5cents per kb!!!! Thats just crazy its like 20 cents for 1 web page. Even though i will download the apps from my laptop and sync them to the iphone some apps use internet and at the end of the month i'm scared of having a $1000.00 bill.


----------



## jeso (Aug 13, 2009)

As of 3gs launch no data with fido will cost additional $200 for the iphone.. Unless you buy outright.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

so thats a total of $400 plus taxs?, i hope the 8gb iphone 3G S comes out and the cost is $100 then i could afford it


----------



## smart.phonetic (Aug 14, 2009)

jeso said:


> As of 3gs launch no data with fido will cost additional $200 for the iphone.. Unless you buy outright.


additional $200...are you talking about iphone 3G as well? where did the info come from?


----------



## jeso (Aug 13, 2009)

smart.phonetic said:


> additional $200...are you talking about iphone 3G as well? where did the info come from?


I work for fido


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Fido!
New Fido policy is no iphone can be sold without a data plan!
I'll keep looking!

John


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i've noticed that all the fido stores accross B.C have been painted yellow and white and also the fido store that i knew of no longer sells iphones with out data plan


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

That explains it!
They have to pay for all that new paint somehow!

lol

:lmao:


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## jeso (Aug 13, 2009)

*New Colors*

The fido new paint jobs.. lol

are because they relaunched in Nov 08.. thats when my store was done.. as for no data.. on the phone they will say no.. in the store they will say its not recommended.. but you can buy it... its right on the iphone display at our store.. i will post a pic...


----------



## pjpsoft (Aug 2, 2010)

*buy it from apple but it's not a good idea*

the simplest is to buy from Apple or go to kijiji
but beware that even if you disable the 3G network you'll be charged for data!
I've tried that and if for some reason your wifi disconnects it goes to 3G
there is no way to block it (or I didn't find it)


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

pjpsoft said:


> the simplest is to buy from Apple or go to kijiji
> but beware that even if you disable the 3G network you'll be charged for data!
> I've tried that and if for some reason your wifi disconnects it goes to 3G
> there is no way to block it (or I didn't find it)


The best way would be to activate Fly Mode and then reactivate Wifi. Disabling 3G will still have EDGE activated.


----------

